# pellet stove probs,help



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

hey all i bought a house last spring and it had a England brand pellet stove ,burns corn,wood,pits, ect,, any way i bought a ton of pro pellets and they burned great, clean no probs till the last 3rd of the ton then i was getting clinkers and lots of ash , it actually affected the sove unless i cleaned it every day. so talked to the supplier said they had some probs too, tried another brand same thing, so its got to be the stove? right? i cleaned it and found a chamber behind the burnbox that was full of ash, cleaned it, same thing, so next the chimney cleaned it this summer? cleaned again, then shortened it to the recomended out and up a couple feet will see if this works? any one with a stove have any ideas, thanks in advance!


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

anyone, i really have no ideas, anything would help!!


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

Check at Hearth.com. They know a lot about stoves and is a very active forum.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

If it burn good at any time, then the setup is good. Now what is changing as you burn thru the first 2/3 of material. Moisture content changing? Noticable difference in pellets? The hotter the burn the less ash you will make. Ash build up changing draft characteristics? On ours we have to maintain a hot coal bed, when it gets to small we develop more smoke and use more wood, but once a nice coal bed is there very little wood is used and very little air is needed. No flames at all, just hot coals. Good luck


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

Call the people at England stove works They were great help to me. ( Might be natural to clean stove daily my manual calls for it )


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with Plummer, check Moisture and Draft. 
How much Air you giving her, I had to give less Air last few days. I burn Corn and pellet mix. 

Also go maybe on I burn Corn there is people who burn just Pellets....


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with Plummer, check Moisture and Draft. 
How much Air you giving her, I had to give less Air last few days. I burn Corn and pellet mix. 

Also go maybe on I burn Corn there is people who burn just Pellets....


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

well i took the chimney down to the out and up a foot, (recomended) and that helped so far, i also bought a ton of a whole other brand, so far burns good, burned it for a week and cleaned it tonight cause it was stackin up or not burning, i think it was the chiney not the pellets but will see, as far as cleaning that chamber behind the burn box is almost un-cleanable!! bad design! however its alot better than it was and ill see how it continues to burn, so far the hidden chamber and the chimney seems to be the prob, ill keep u informed thanks for all the help as i said first real winter runnin one!!!


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Most manufacturers request cleaning once a day. This extends the reliability of the stove. After it gets older you will wish you would have taken the time to clean it more often. Our 2002 lennox is starting to nickle and dime. Average part on our stove is about 150 bucks. Thats with me diagnosing and fixing. Atleast englanders parts are a little cheaper.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

smokepants said:


> Check at Hearth.com. They know a lot about stoves and is a very active forum.


Hell yes they do!


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

Makin the air intake larger fixed mine


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Take a look at your exhaust fan. What happens is the ash sticks to the fan blades and then it wont push enough air through the system. Which creates a poor burn cycle. Also check the T if you have one coming out of the back of the stove. It will get filled with ash. 

What I do on my exhaust fan is take my Shop vac and switch the hose around so its blowing. Put the crevis tool on the hose and then blow into and around the fan blades. If its real bad and stuck on the blades you will have to disassemble it and very carefully clean the blades by hand. *Caution your supposed to replace the gasket if you disassemble it.* You will have to buy that from Englander

I also installed a outside air supply for mine. It made a big difference in how it burns.


----------

